# Passwort + HTML und PHP



## letdoch (16. Okt 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich vorab, für den etwas ungenaeun Threadnamen. Jedoch weiß ich mit meinen beschränkten HTML und PHP Künsten nicht genau, wie ich es besser hätte beschreiben sollen.

Ich arbeite bei einer Firma, bei der man online im Browser fragen beantwortet. Diese Fragen werden dort chronologisch angezeigt und können dann ausgewählt werden. Soweit so gut.

Wenn ich die entsprechende Website aufrufe, öffnet sich ein Fenster im Browser "Authentifiezierung erforderlich", wo ich Benutzername und Passwort eingeben soll. Anschließend kommt eine normale, ich vermute in php geschriebene Seite, wo ich nochmal Nuternamen und Passwort eingeben muss.

Mein Ziel ist es, mit einem Java Programm diese Abfragen zu passieren um die Seite, welche von ihnen geschützt ist, auszulesen.

Das ganze will ich machen, weil ich so versuche meinen Arbeitskomfort erheblich zu steigern.

mfg


----------



## letdoch (19. Okt 2009)

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwundert?

Habe ich die Frage zu unverständlich gestellt? Oder gibt es für das Problem keine Lösung?


----------



## MrWhy (19. Okt 2009)

> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwundert?
> 
> Habe ich die Frage zu unverständlich gestellt? Oder gibt es für das Problem keine Lösung?



Welche Frage? 

Ich sehe leider keine bis auf die im 2. Post... 

Das andere ist für mich eine Beschreibung wie du dir ein Programm vorstellst (Abstrakt, also eher eine Idee). Daraus könnte mit ein bissel Hirnschmalz eine WIP werden... aber Fragen habe ich keine gesehen... und es gibt für das "Problem" bestimmt eine Lösung... Nur muss sie gefunden werden 

Um dir dein "Problem etwas zu verdeutlichen"... 

Die erste Abfrage ist eine die von einem Webserver ausgelöst wird HTTP Authentifizierung, die über eine htaccess Datei gesteuert wird.

Die zweite Abfrage wird ein im Quelltext der Seite eingebettetes Formular sein.

Nun das zweite Formular kannst du wahrscheinlich Parsen und dann dementsprechend ausfüllen beim ersten wirst du das Fenster suchen müssen und dann die Daten eingeben und absenden...

Also Viel Spaß 

Grüße

Mr.

P.S.: Es gibt auch den Weg über die Adresszeile deines Browsers, aber da dieser Weg vom Standart abweicht und äußerst unsicher ist(jeder der an deinem Monitor vorbeiläuft könnte Usernamen und Passwort erkennen), habe ich ihn hier nicht erläutert. 

P.P.S. Das hat imho nichts mit Netzwerkprogrammierung zu tun


----------



## letdoch (19. Okt 2009)

ups sorry, da hast du recht, ich meinte ich hätte eine Frage gestellt xD sorry

aber ich kann es nun leider nicht mehr ändern.

Wie kann ich die Eingabe der Daten in das Authentifiezierungsfenster eingeben? Also bei dem htaccess?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Okt 2009)

geht das in die richtige Richtung:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkp...connection-loeschen-basic-authentication.html


----------



## letdoch (19. Okt 2009)

ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nicht der java experte bin um das in der genze zu beurteilen, aber soweit ich das einsehen kann, handelt es sich bei der Seite, die aufgerufen wird um keine https seite, so wie sie in deinem Beispiel verwendet wird.


----------



## MrWhy (19. Okt 2009)

Hi,

also wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, dann will er das in seinem Browser erledigt haben. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass er ein Programm öffnen will, welches seinen Browser öffnet ihn Authentifiziert und er dann arbeiten kann, ohne das er 2 Mal Benutzernamen und Passwort eingeben muss. 

Wenn ich aber die Lösung von Aradauer anschaue, ist das ja etwas was direkt prüft, ob das PW und der Benutzer richtig sind. Also mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen ein "böses" BF Programm. Hilft aber da denke ich nicht, vorausgesetzt ich habe es richtig verstanden.

Grüße

Mr.


----------



## letdoch (19. Okt 2009)

das war eigentlich nicht die frage, aber dafür entschuldige ich mich, da ich offensichtlich zu undeutlich war.

Ich habe ne Seite, die wie beschrieben gesichert ist. Ich will jetzt also nen Programm schreiben, welches die Seite intern aufruft, passwort eingibt und anschließend runterlädt. Der Browser wird dabei nicht genutzt.


----------



## MrWhy (19. Okt 2009)

Ahso...

Naja dann ARadauers Post 

Grüße

Mr.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Okt 2009)

Man könnte es aber über den Browser versuchen. Das Testframework Selenium wär da ein ansatz...


----------

